# Final Call for Photo Submissions - 2012 Haunted Canada Calendar



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*Final Call for Photo Submissions - 2012 Haunted Canada Calendar
*
Just wanted to let everyone know I'm still looking for photo submissions to the 1012 Haunted Canada Calendar. I'm asking for photos early this year as I'm going to be getting the files finished and to the printers so that it can be printed and ready to order for the first week of October. As a result this year I'm asking for photos from any year, not just the one past. 

It's past the deadline of July 17th but if you wanted to submit any of your photos you can still get in! I'll need to get them in the next week at the latest though so I can start work on the calendar and get it to the printer in time. Make sure you don't miss out on your chance to be a part of a great showcase for Canadian Haunts.

I'm particularly on the lookout for haunts from the Prairies and the East Coast as I currently don't have any photos submitted from those regions and I'd really like the calendar to be representative of ALL Canada. Let's get those photos coming in!!

*Full details on my website.*

Looking forward to seeing your photos.
Regards, Hector


----------

